# Minors Now Allowed In Malls If Accompanied By Parents? LGU's Decide



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After almost nine months in quarantine due to the COVID-19 pandemic, minors may now go malling as long as they are accompanied by their parents, Interior and Local Government Secretary Eduardo Ano said.

“Para na rin po sa kapaskuhan ay dun sa ipinag-utos natin na pwede ng gradual expansion ng age group para makalabas, ang mga minors, basta accompanied ng mga magulang ay papayagang makalabas at makapunta sa malls,” he said in a televised briefing Monday night.

“Ito ay pagtitibayin sa mga ordinansa ng ating mga mayors dun sa lugar ng GCQ,” he added.

In the same briefing led by President Rodrigo Duterte, it was also announced that the National Capital Region, Batangas, Iloilo City, Tacloban City, Lanao del Sur, Iligan and Davao City will remain under general community quarantine from December 1 to 31 this year.

The rest of the country will be under the more relaxed modified general community quarantine.









 Minors now allowed to go to malls accompanied by parents


After almost nine months in quarantine due to the COVID-19 pandemic, minors may now go malling as long as they are accompanied by their parents, Interior and Local Government Secretary Eduardo Ano said.




www.gmanetwork.com


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Not yet:



> Minors may soon be allowed to go to malls with their parents as the government continues to reopen the economy while trying to prevent a surge of COVID-19 infections during the holidays. Presidential spokesman Harry Roque yesterday said Metro Manila mayors are expected to come up with a policy that would ease the age-based restriction on movement.
> 
> The PNP said minors are still banned from malls in the absence of an ordinance from the LGUs.
> - Accompanied minors to be allowed in malls


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Not yet:


Like everything more Bureaucracy it appears and also up to the Local Government Units (LGU). I'm seeing this in our area of Laguna already but maybe Manila (NCR) will have to wait for the official notice... The big concern is if accompanied by parents only.

We were out and about yesterday and it for sure was back to normal with the exception of masks & face shields, back to traffic jams, accidents... we can use those higher priced quality face shields also.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Like everything more Bureaucracy it appears and also up to the Local Government Units (LGU). I'm seeing this in our area of Laguna already but maybe Manila (NCR) will have to wait for the official notice... The big concern is if accompanied by parents only.
> 
> We were out and about yesterday and it for sure was back to normal with the exception of masks & face shields, back to traffic jams, accidents... we can use those higher priced quality face shields also.


Cavite has clarified their rules! Minor must be 10 years old minimum and accompanied by adult, Seniors still not allowed.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Even if allowed I still cannot go to the mall of my choice 25km away as I need to go from Tarlac to Pangasinan which is not allowed even though there are very few covid cases in either province.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like Minors won't be able to accompany their parents in Manila  









Metro Manila mayors’ decision vs. minors in malls in line with IATF guidelines — Palace


“Iyong naging desisyon ng Metro Manila Council na pagbawalan muna ang 18 and below, iyan naman po ay sang-ayon din doon sa discretion na ibinigay ng IATF [Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases] sa mga lokal na pamahalaan,” presidential spokesperson Harry...




www.gmanetwork.com


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Another example of giving the LGUs too much power. While the large ones, cities in Manila, have a capable staff to advise the politicians, in the smaller centers the local politicians simply do not have the background or support to make these high level decisions based on anything other than local political pressures.

Add in that the LGUs have shown themselves as being bad at publishing the info, often the official web sites and the LGU Facebook page have contradictory information.

Difficult to find the rules, difficult to understand the rules when they are posted due to bad English or contradictory information being posted on different "official" sites and as soon as you cross a border different rules.

This should be a national standard with clear rules. To go from an area with one quarantine area to another should be clear and consistent. Tests and quarantine from one area should be recognized in another.

This should be science driven, science does not change from one LGU to another, why should the rules?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Another example of giving the LGUs too much power. While the large ones, cities in Manila, have a capable staff to advise the politicians, in the smaller centers the local politicians simply do not have the background or support to make these high level decisions based on anything other than local political pressures.
> 
> Add in that the LGUs have shown themselves as being bad at publishing the info, often the official web sites and the LGU Facebook page have contradictory information.
> 
> ...


Agonizing is what this whole Covid nightmare has become and to make matters worse a 3rd world developing country has to implement some strict rules as best as they can. 

At times word of mouth has been our way of getting around, I couldn't' believe and was a little shocked the day I my wife and 15 year old son all traveled two weeks ago in one trike just to eat at Dominoes pizza, we made it without being stopped by anyone to our nearest city, so since March 17 my son had never been out he kept asking us what does the city look like now and I was ready to pay fines in order to give it a try, he never complained but he sure looked depressed stuck in our municipality.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> 15yo son....he never complained but he sure looked depressed stuck in our municipality.


 Aren't there enough basketball buddies, and any girls he find interesting in your municipaly? 

Back when I were teenager I LIKED to live remote exploring the nature, not meeting people except own famnily mostly, except when I went to play soccer matches and went to dances with girls 
Nowadays there is internet to have contacts without meeting physicaly so it's much easier (if having internet.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Aren't there enough basketball buddies, and any girls he find interesting in your municipaly?
> 
> Back when I were teenager I LIKED to live remote exploring the nature, not meeting people except own famnily mostly, except when I went to play soccer matches and went to dances with girls
> Nowadays there is internet to have contacts without meeting physicaly so it's much easier (if having internet.)


Good point, my son has school friends and they meet occasionally or about a month ago when things began to loosen up they started meeting up for bike rides but after so many months they also want out, we live in a small Municipality so we don't even have a restaurant, I don't care to hang out with the local anymore, sorry to go sour but I've had enough of their shenanigans.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> my son has school friends


 Don't young people nowadays communicate through their mobiles even when they are in same room?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I think the biggest problem is letting the LGUs make so many of their own rules. There is no consistency in rules or enforcement (yeah... but surprise ha ha). 

Iloilo city and province are good at being open and communicative. The mayor and the governor post all the new EOs. Our old town... not so much. No one can even answer the most basic question. No one seems to know who is in charge. 

Glad I moved to Boracay in August - we may just stay here for the duration.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Don't young people nowadays communicate through their mobiles even when they are in same room?


They play video games together for sure.


----------

